# Painting over hot pink?



## Longview684 (Aug 22, 2011)

To all you pros out there, what would be the choice color for optimal coverage of hot pink walls/ceiling? I have already determined that I will probably using a higher grade paint (Benjamin Moore) as I do not want to be spending alot of time on this job..

I'm leaning towards a darker shade of red because it seems to me that maybe the hot pink might not bleed through a red very bad? 

Any suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Paint color does not "bleed" through. A water stain would actually transfer through a coating- that is a bleed. You are just talking about coverage. 
If you go with a high quality paint, no need to prime unless there are repairs. Paint itself gets better coverage than primers. Will take 2 coats. 
BM's Regal and Aura are awesome at coverage- but the hardest ones to get to cover in anyones paint are reds and yellows. Toned colors ( ones that are a little greyish- can be in any basic color) do cover well.


----------



## Longview684 (Aug 22, 2011)

So red wouldn't be a good choice to cover pink then.

And primer is only necessary if repair work is being done like spackle and/or fresh drywall?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Cant give a yes or no- depends on the product you choose. 
But in general- reds are tough. Some will put a med grey under a red to get it to work better. Red has very little elements that give it good coverage. But again, Aura will perform better than most for this. I don't think the pink makes much difference.
As far as priming- as a pro I carry 5 different primers, each does a different thing.Primers are problem solvers. Know the problem- choose the right primer. 
But to put a coat of paint over an intact and even coat of paint, no primer is needed. A light sand to remove previous fuzzies and paint junk i s always good. 
If you do patching- spot prime them. You can usually spot with any acylic finish paint, but if it is new rock I would recommend using a real primer. 
And then we haven't even talked about the sheen of the paint. That is another variable with both coverage and priming.
Simple, this painting thing, isn't it?

One more thing- I wouldn't pick red ( or any color) because you think it will cover the pink. Pick a color that you like and works well in the room, and then find a way to make that work. you'll have to look at it long after the painting is through.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

yep brush is right pick red if you want it ,but don't pick it for the reason of covering pink.most times i just paint 2 coats top quality paint ,s/w super paint ,you want to go with ben its great paint anyways go top quality the over all job might cost 30 or 40 bucks more . one exception if you do choose red ask boss at paint store if you need a gray primer .sherwin williams colors will tell you if you need a gray primer .you might think heck with it ill just put another coat of red on ,then after your 3 coat of red youll say maybe i should have primed gray:huh:


----------

